# Unhappy with my new colt



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

There are a few of us that are planing on riding out he upcoming storm together.
so we decided that we should all have the same rifle and side arm (Along with
any other firearms they might bring) So ammo and parts would interchange. 
And we all could bulk up on the same ammo. After some debate we agreed to 
go with a 5.56 AR-15 and a mil spec 1911 .45 As a side arm. 

I had a Springfield .45 But I have allways wanted a colt so I saved and saved
and finally bought myself a Colt. Boy was I happy to get it. A couple of the guys 
stopped over to do a little shooting. With there 45s I was having a good time 
until someone offered me a magazine and I tried to put it in colt. It Didn't fit.
The only way to get it to go in was it hit the magazine really hard almost
had hammer it in. If I keep the magazine release button pushed all the way in
it will go in. We tried 3 different brands none fit except the magazines that came 
with the gun. (so much for interchangeability) Boy the joy of owning a Clot
sure left in hurry. 
It's the standard government model 01991 5" barrel 
Is this problem common?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

It sure shouldn't be an issue. Mine all run well with other brands.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I'll start with a call to Colt


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

When I installed an extended mag release on my Colt 1911 Government, I had the same problem. I thought I was going to have to file down the catch that extends inside the well, but it smoothed out after a few dozen uses. Now, no problem, magazines (either Colt or Wilson Combat) go in like glass and drop free. 

Oil your mag release, work it back and forth some while watching TV, and dry load a little. Good luck. I love my Colt, nothing else that I own is as controllable and easy to hit with.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

All my Glock mags work and interchange just fine. Just say in.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have the same Colt 1911, picked it up a few months back and no problems with the mags. I have tried the Colt mags also Ruger and
CMC extended and no problems at all. I was disappointed that in a few spots the finish did not look good and a few scratches noted but
the gun fires just fine!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> i was having a good time
> until someone offered me a magazine and i tried to put it in colt. It didn't fit.
> The only way to get it to go in was it hit the magazine really hard almost
> had hammer it in. If i keep the magazine release button pushed all the way in
> ...


Mag catch is the problem, have tuned many with the problem in the shop over the years.
They extend into the mag well a bit to far, and are not rounded off properly.
The mag you have has probably been beat into the pistol enough to round out the feed ramp clearance cut side, allowing it to go in.
My series 80 commander had the same problem when i first got it. 
If you do our own work, go slow and not remove too much metal at a time. 
Use a magic marker to see where it is striking.
I have found over many years that the wilson combat ss mags are the most reliable.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope you get the problem ironed out. Lack of interchangeability could prove to be a big problem.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If the magazine that came with the gun works perfectly, then I would consider that a mark of true craftsmanship.
The 1911 was NEVER intended to be a machine produced firearm. It was intended to be fitted by hand by a master craftsman.
This would ensure all tolerances were accounted for and not allowed to stack, leading to complete failure.
Each piece is supposed to fit with it's own other pieces. They should NOT be interchangeable, as this introduces slack or tolerance stacking.
That gun is designed to work as a work of finely crafted art. Making any change from stock, without proper care given to refitting, is an act of deliberate sabotage as far as I'm concerned.

If you want interchangeability, get a Glock. That's what I did.
If you want a gun that runs on rails, and will remain within exact tolerances for the life of the gun, get a hand crafted 1911.
They both have their advantages, but rarely are they the same ones.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll give you 8 silver dollars for it and throw in a new Walther PPK/s .22


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Depending on the years on those silver dollars, that could be an amazing trade, budget.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

My sig sauer 1911 magazines work fine in it but, if I try to put them into my Springfield they hang up on the mag catch unless I depress it. My Springfield mags work just fine in the Sig. I would not sweat it, as long as you know those mags will feed your colt touching the mag release to get them to seat without slamming it is just a quirk.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

They should be interchangeable.

By any chance, did you tighten the grip-screws, or replace the grips?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got a 40+ year old Series 70 Government Model MkIV, and a newer Series 80 Commander. I'd bet my life on either one.
The only problem I have ever had was feeding issues from the cheap $7.99 off shore magazines.
Quality mags = good performance. Chip McCormick, Novac, Colt factory, are the ones I am most familiar with.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I got my Colt 1911 combat years ago. I pick up mags everytime I see them and rummage sales and such. Once I got 10 mags for a buck. Out of all them mags found out they all work. Roy


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've seen a Springfield do the same thing you describe, maybe not as bad, yet it was a PITA to get a magazine seated. Over time it worked itself out and while there was still a bump when the magazine comes up against the catch it was only noticeable and didn't hang the magazine up like it once did. I've also seen stainless magazines for a 1911, (Chip McCormick) smooth up nicely over time and develop a feel/quality to them that can best be describe as slick. YMMV


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Most 1911s are colt clones with interchangeable parts. 
For example, my high standard had several colt parts on it and it ran beautifully once I polished the feed ramp and bored out the chamber about .001


----------

